# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How to spear a fish: comprehensive video

## AlexisS

https://youtu.be/oGKc71U_iaw

This video walks you through step by step how to spear a fish, from finding a location, to creeping up on the fish, to spearing it. It is very detailed. If you watch this you will be able to do it for yourself.

----------

